
Aerospike Hits One Million Writes per Second with Just 50 Nodes - AndrewDucker
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2014/12/aerospike-hits-one-million-writes-Per-Second-with-just-50-Nodes-on-Google-Compute-Engine.html
======
sganguly
With one hit for a read operation, no matter how many nodes within the cluster
(i.e. total volume) and two for a write operation (synchronous write
operations) the solutions predictability for the I/O is humongous. The
consistency in latency expectations (much lower than any similar product out
their) over a huge range of data volume allows for a great development
experience. When one looks at the technology and the algorithmic
implementation int he product it looks like a another behemoth of a tech-
startup in the making. I think I had read about Larry Page talking about
Silicon valley not solving complex technical problems, I guess he missed
Aerospike ;-) On a serious I see this in-memory NoSQL database building up a
huge fan base due to the range of application segments that it can cover,
adtech, e/m-commerce, fintech, Telco, etc. Check it out, build on it, if you
see something that you don't like or don't understand, hit them with
questions. The tech leads are waiting to answer.

